# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Программы для борьбы с особо вредными адварями

## Geser

*Look2Me*:
* Описание 
* Лечилка
* Еще одна

*Cool Web Search*
* Лечилка

*Полезные ссылки*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## santy

А какие AdWare считаются наиболее опасными?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> А какие AdWare считаются наиболее опасными?


Те, которые поганят системные настройки настолько, что после их удаления в работе системы возникают серьезные сбои.
На настоящий момент наиболее распространены разные виды поражения:
1. LSP/SPI (теряется выход в Инет, лечится AVZ на автомате), 
2. изменение привилегий (нарушается работа всей системы - известны SpyWare, меняющие привилегии текущего юзера или грыпп типа "Администраторы"); 
3. Перенастройка встроенного Firewall XP;
4. Переконфигурирование браузера;
5. Вмешательство в настройки процесса Logon/Logoff Windows;
6. Замена системных файлов и библиотек своими. Как вариант - установка своих драйверов;

----------


## zorro84

> 1. LSP/SPI (теряется выход в Инет, лечится AVZ на автомате),


не всегда LSP/SPI хорошо лечит, приходится вручную править
(WinXP SP2, Nod 2.70, AVZ)

----------


## Ascold

> *Look2Me*:
> * Описание 
> * Лечилка
> * Еще одна
> 
> *Cool Web Search*
> * Лечилка
> 
> *Полезные ссылки*


А кто-нибудь знает, как пролечить винду после вторжения AVSystemCare? Админправа полностью присвоила, даже св-ва компа посмотреть не дает, вживилась в систему - после чистки происходит "восстановление системы после серьезной ошибки", и эта тварь опять жива-здорова. А удалить точку возврата не дает.

----------


## AlexGOMEL

> А кто-нибудь знает, как пролечить винду после вторжения AVSystemCare? Админправа полностью присвоила, даже св-ва компа посмотреть не дает, вживилась в систему - после чистки происходит "восстановление системы после серьезной ошибки", и эта тварь опять жива-здорова. А удалить точку возврата не дает.


1.Загрузиться с лайвСД, с возможностью редактирования паролей, лечиться cureit`ом, AVZ.
2.Обратиться в раздел "Помогите"

----------


## anton_dr

> А кто-нибудь знает, как пролечить винду после вторжения AVSystemCare?


Здесь подскажут http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=1235

----------


## vanya2012

Спасиба Geser! :Smiley:

----------


## magmel

подскажите как вилечить вирус Kido

----------


## pig

Это тоже здесь: http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=1235

----------


## qwop

ломонуть аДвари, такие как: Fieryads. CMedia. AdRiver. AdSubscribe. можно, скачав этот контент.

----------


## Гриша

> ломонуть аДвари, такие как: Fieryads. CMedia. AdRiver. AdSubscribe. можно, скачав этот контент.


Слишком лихо мочить простенькие адварки авенжером...

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Слишком лихо мочить простенькие адварки авенжером...


Что это за софт?

----------


## Гриша

> Что это за софт?


The Avenger

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> The Avenger


Спасибо

----------


## PavelA

Avenger. С ходу темы про него не нашел, но и отзывов отрицательных у нас не пробегало.
З.Ы. Гриша опередил, но тема-то не с нашего форума.

----------


## Гриша

> Avenger. С ходу темы про него не нашел, но и отзывов отрицательных у нас не пробегало.
> З.Ы. Гриша опередил, но тема-то не с нашего форума.


С помощью Avenger мы раньше удаляли Bagle, когда еще не было полиморфного AVZ
+ в разделе "Чаво" есть описание скрипт-языка и информация о том как сделать лог

----------


## gazdamir

> не всегда LSP/SPI хорошо лечит, приходится вручную править
> (WinXP SP2, Nod 2.70, AVZ)



А как? в ручную править помогите плиз, поймал вирус, вроде всё исправил но вот инет потерялся, сетевое подключение не работает, отправлены 0 и принятых тоже 0...будто что то блокирует..
как быть где править?

----------


## PavelA

winsockxpfix - поможет, но надо запомнить настройки сети.

----------


## Во имя Винды,Ворда

1 скачать Acronis Privacy Expert 8.0
Feyryads и adsubscribe я лечил восстановлением системы(меня эти адвары доканали и я разозлился)

----------

